#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Δωρεάν εφαρμογή υπολογισμού ΠΕΑ και εύρεση των γύρω ΄΄Μηχανικών΄΄ e-Michanikoi

## efarmologic

Σας παρουσιάζουμε την πρώτη εφαρμογή για i-Phone  ΄΄e-Μichanikoi΄΄ με την οποία μπορείτε πλέον ευκολα και γρήγορα
να υπολογίσετε το κόστος έκδοσης Πιστοποιητικού Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης καθώς επίσης θα βρείτε χρήσιμες Ερωτοαπαντήσεις
σε ότι αφορα το Π.Ε.Α.

Επιπλέον σας δίνουμε την δυνατότητα να διαφημιστείτε με τον πιο γρήγορο και έξυπνο τρόπο, αφού εσείς μπορείτε να είστε
ο ΄΄Μηχανικός΄΄ της διπλανής πόρτας, κάνοντάς εσάς τον πλησιέστερο μηχανικό για προτίμηση!

Παρακαλούμε αφήστε τα σχόλια σας μέσω του App Store, λόγω προβλήματος συγχρονισμού εφαρμογής με την σελίδα!

Ευχαριστούμε για την προτίμηση σας και ελπίζουμε να σας άρεσε η εφαρμογή!
Σύντομα και σε Android...


http://www.facebook....chanikoi.apps.9
https://twitter.com/emichanikoi
e-michanikoi@hotmail.gr



*                                       e-Michanikoi*

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Αναμένουμε την έκδοση για Android.

----------


## Kostas2002

Και μια για WP δεν θα μας χαλούσε....

----------

